
Ask HN: How to contribute to the fight against COVID-19 as a software engineer? - cfitz
As a currently remote, housebound software engineer in the U.S., I’ve grown increasingly restless amidst the current COVID-19 panic and I would like to help in any way I can.<p>My day-to-day work no longer satiates me as a fellow human to all those suffering as a result of COVID-19 or to those fighting it on the front lines.<p>I do not have any active online projects for which I can grant free access, and would rather not make a one-time donation to non-profits at this point. I’d prefer to participate in COVID-19 mitigation &amp; recovery efforts if possible.<p>Are there any avenues&#x2F;channels out there connecting those in need of a software solution for the COVID-19 situation to those willing to create said solutions? Are there other ways to contribute as a software engineer? I’m open to pretty much anything. Thank you!
======
mtmail
[https://helpwithcovid.com/](https://helpwithcovid.com/) tries to bring
project and developers together.

Funny that the same question was asked within 10 minutes
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22641549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22641549)),
great to see so much interest in helping!

~~~
cfitz
Thank you!

